# Big Black Curtains.



## Baptist (Feb 14, 2006)

My brother and I just moved into an apartment in a converted mill in Vermont.  The high ceilings and big windows are great, but the baseboard heating is expensive and the hanging white plastic blinds (venetian?) don't keep out cold or light. 
  I want to hang some big black drapes.  10' by 6'.  I'm envisioning a really thick velevety material that will insulate and help provide some solar heating (the window's face south) but I don't know where to find the material.  I went into Joann's Fabric store and their stuff was all expensive.  They don't have to be brand new, as long as I can clean them up.
  Any ideas where to get big pieces of felty black cloth?


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 15, 2006)

Have you considered using a dye on whatever fabric you can find? 

Tom in KY, maybe a little Grecian Formula on some gray material.


----------



## HandyMac (Feb 16, 2006)

Use an area rug. You should be able to find some at flea markets and just spray paint them. The heavier material will be a better insulator also.


----------



## GeorgeH (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Baptist, you can try looking through some of the online fabric stores such as http://www.pmquilting.com/ and http://www.fabricplace.com/scripts/jobs.asp.

Good luck!


----------



## mmcracken (Mar 5, 2006)

Go to Durasol.com and find a local dealer for a vertical interior/exterior awning. Hundreds of choices in fabric and automated also.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 11, 2011)

DO a Google search on "insulated drapes" hundreds of sites come up. Wal-Mart even has them.


----------

